# Newark (DE) Bike Swap



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday March 13, 2011 10am to 2pm

Got a garage full of spare bike parts? Sick and tired of buying bike parts site-unseen online and paying to have them shipped to you? Your prayers have been answered!

For the first time, the Delaware Trail Spinners are hosting a LOCAL BIKE SWAP!

Join us Sunday March 13th for our first annual bike swap at the Aetna Fire Hall, located at the intersection of Rt. 273 and Kirkwood Highway in Newark DE, directly across from the Newark Post Office. We’ll be featuring independent and commercial (bike shops, etc.) vendors selling bikes of all kinds, parts, accessories, clothing and more, as well as food and raffle/door prizes.

Enter to win a brand new bike from GT Bikes!

More info here:
http://www.trailspinners.org/swap


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I like the idea, but never like events where I have to spend money just to look around, i usually skip those. I also have spare parts I have been to lazy to put on eBay, but not sure $5 entry and $20 vendor table cost could be recouped vs eBay pricing and audience.


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

hikertoo said:


> Hmmm... I like the idea, but never like events where I have to spend money just to look around, i usually skip those. I also have spare parts I have been to lazy to put on eBay, but not sure $5 entry and $20 vendor table cost could be recouped vs eBay pricing and audience.


The Delaware Trailspinners is a non-profit organization with a long history of trail building, advocacy and education. All fees above and beyond the hall rental (we got a great deal) will go back into local trail building and donations to State Park trail funds, etc. The $20 table fee includes entry for one person. 

http://www.trailspinners.org


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

T-minus 6 days til the Newark Bike Swap!

The swap is almost sold out of tables, ensuring that there will be plenty of sweet bikes and gear to spend your hard-earned grocery money on this weekend at the first annual Newark Bike Swap! 

Many of our local bikes shops, not to mention all the private sellers, will be on hand hocking new and used bikes, parts, accessories, clothing and more. You won’t want to miss this. Please spread the word to all the cyclists you know. It’s going to be a great day!

Date/Time:
Sunday March 13th
10am – 2pm

Location:
Aetna Fire Hall - 410 Ogletown Road, Newark, DE (at the intersection of Rt. 273 and Kirkwood Highway, - across from the Newark Post Office)

www.trailspinners.org/swap


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

Update: All tables are sold, there will be no 'day of' registration. That's good news if you're looking for deals on used bikes, bike parts, and left-over stock from local shops.


----------

